# Staph Aureus



## StarGirl1980 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,
I've recently had some cervical swabs which showed an isolated bacteria called Staph Aureus.
My doctor has suggested that I take a course of antibiotics, which I am but I really confused about this infection.
I have not had any pains, discomfort, itching, abnormal discharge or anything at all that would make me suspect I could have an infection.

Should I be worried about this and could it be stopping me concieving?

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Many people carry _Staph aureus _harmlessly on their skin and mucus membranes and it never causes a problem. About 10% of women have normal colonisation of this bacteria in the vagina. I am not aware of it being associated with infertility.

If you get run down or have a wound it can cause infections.

It is the bacteria responsible for toxic shock syndrome when a tampon is left in the vagina by mistake and it can also cause impetigo etc.

Unless the growth of the bacteria is very heavy and they are worried about you getting a more deep seated infection if they are doing invasive procedures such as egg collection or IUI then I would double check the need for antibiotics.

I have never had a swab except a chlamydia test which was mandatory for my clinic, so not every clinic seems to be that worried about the normal flora of the vagina and whether you are a _Staph aureus_ carrier.

There is no need to worry.


----------



## StarGirl1980 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for such a quick reply!!!
That's really helped, thank you for putting my mind at rest xx


----------

